# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Kebbi, social robot, NUWA Robotics Corp., Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - NUWA Robotics Corp.

Home page - nuwarobotics.com/en/product/robotcreator

----------


## Airicist

NUWA Robotics company introduction

Dec 9, 2020




> Founded in 2016, we have teams based in Taipei, with professional capacity for artificial intelligence, research and development of software and hardware, mass production, interactive content, and design. Rarely seen in this industry, we are a technology company fully capable of research and development and design.
> 
> We launched Kebbi in 2018, and advanced on Kebbi Air in 2019. Not only is the robot equipped with AI interaction and countless physical expressions developed, but it even involves English learning and STEAM coding. It is designed to be a robot offering intelligence, education, and companion with the most exquisite performance in the market.

----------

